

Should Microsoft Buy Blackberry? - malign
http://mustapha.svbtle.com/microsoft-blackberry

======
zw123456
Most definitely they should, the Windows phone 8 is a perfect replacement for
a Blackberry. I used to be a BB user but switched to WP8 about 1 year ago and
never looked back. For a business user, the WP8 is a perfect fit and the BB
user base is a great fit in my view.

------
Pxtl
If they had a time-machine, yes. But MS today has Nokia and WinPhone, they
don't need BB anymore.

~~~
lostlogin
Maybe having 2 winners on their hands would be seen as too much?

------
bodyfour
I was a big supporter of the "MS buys Blackberry" theory, but I think that
after the Nokia acquisition it's probably off the table for awhile. There
already will be a transition period for absorbing one handset company, merging
another into the mix right away would be difficult.

I'm actually quite surprised that BBRY stock didn't tank after the Nokia
acquisition because of this.

------
electrichead
I always wondered about this and always came to the same conclusion: the old
java-based and the new QNX o/s is just not going to fit with the MS ecosystem.
I don't think they are compatible at all.

~~~
Justsignedup
its an acquisition for clients. A market share grab.

Honestly though, if they have no good patents, ms wouldn't give two shits
about them.

------
ricardonunez
He make some compelling arguments. The biggest downside is the mobile, what do
do with that. MS has Nokia now so it don't need BB anymore. Other than for
their patents, I don't see it happen.

